# Obedience Training



## Mule Deer Skinner (Feb 3, 2005)

We have had our 3 month old springer for almost a week now and he is great! After the first of the year we would like to get him enrolled in some obedience training. I'm looking for something in the GF area. I see Petco does it for $100 and there are 2 clubs in Fargo that charge 45. However, I'm not too keen on driving to Fargo every weekend for 2 months. Any info would be great.

--Mule


----------



## Addict (Dec 6, 2006)

If you have the time to train the pup yourself find a copy of Gun-Dog Training: Spaniels and Retrievers by Kenneth C. Roebuck. I owned a springer several years ago and read everything I could get my hands on. I think it was one of the best out there for training springers even though it was printed in the early 80's.

He also has a video out Gun Dog Training Spaniels that you can buy at gundogsupply.com. You can also check out your library, they can usually get you both the book and video.

I don't know if there are any newer books or better training methods out there or not for springers.

Addict


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

MDS,

We have a small dog club in town that gets together weekly in the spring and summer for some training.

We are also looking into renting some land for training purposes, which we hope to put up a bird coupe to hold some birds for training.

Give Tom Loy a call at 773-3100 and he can get you on the newsletter list and get you an application for membership. We have just been paying $25/ yr for dues which we will use for said land and other things that we do.

It would be great to have another member.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Couple pieces of advice.

Don't wait until a year. Too many bad habits will develop by then. 
Get your self a good book on spaniels.
Get started on the OB yourself. Training a dog is very small steps. First get the sit come stay heel down etc well practiced in your back yard or distraction free park.

Go to the class and you probably won't learn too much about training (you'll get something I am sure) but what it provides is a great environment. The dog with the perfect OB in the park will lose his mind with all the distractions. It is a great way to teach the dog it needs to listen in all environments.

The bad thing about Pet smart classes is they don't allow pinch or choke chains. They'll try and sell you a thing called a haltie or gentle leader. Don't buy one (they really demoralize a dog), just use a flat collar.

One other option would be to contact the local humane society and ask if they have any info on OB classes in the area.

You'll need birds and fields to do hunt training, I would suggest joining a spaniel or retriever club for that. Do a club search on akc.org


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think he meant after the first of the year meaning in about week from now.

good advice otherwise :beer:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Ah ha, I read "after the first year"

What he typed was "after the first of the year"

My mistake.

Good Plan MDS.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

MDS another book that is quite good is Urban Gundog by Anthony Roettger. Tony adresses some of the problems of training a field dog in the city. I just re read it to brush up for my (wifes) new pup.  One thing about taking your dog to formal classes is it does help socialize the pup around other dogs and strangers. We go FM dog obedience in Moorhead first rate trainers.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I agree that the OB classes at pet smart or others, they are worth ones time. It is hard to duplicate the chaos that happens at these meeting with all the little pups doing what pups do. Also it sort of forces you to work with your dog because no one wants to be the dumb a*& in the class that cant get it right.

I have not attended any of theese myself but I have watched a class at Pet Smart and seemed to be quite well organized.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

There is a AKC club in EGF here is their website, I'm not sure if they are running classes now or not.

http://www.grandforkskennelclub.org/


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner (Feb 3, 2005)

Springer said:


> There is a AKC club in EGF here is their website, I'm not sure if they are running classes now or not.
> 
> http://www.grandforkskennelclub.org/


Thanks Kevin!

For those who have ESS, have any of you ever delt with a puppy incontinence (sp)? When I let him out of his kennel he is very excited and jumps around as puppys do. However as I am hooking him up to his chain to let him out, he has dribbled on the carpet. I have never encountered this with other dogs. I hope he grows out of it. Thanks for all the great info! :beer:


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

This is fairly common I think. My ESS did not have this issue but my lab did this up until he was about 4 or months old. They just get overly excited or submissive urination. He will grow out of it.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Pick him up and carry him out, putting the chain on as you go. That way he won't have the chance to piddle. I think they do it because the get very excited.

If you buy the Roebuck book and follow his program you won't have to bother with obedience training. It's the only thing I ever used to train my spaniels over the years.

If you don't want to buy it let me know and you can borrow mine. I'd be glad to give you a few pointers as well if you want. I'm just a couple of miles south of town.

That way if you come out I can see the pup. Always a good reason to see a Springer puppy. I never have figured out which is the cutest puppy in dogdom but it is either the Springer Spaniel or the English Setter. I know cause I've got both.


----------

